# I don't want to wait any longer



## sking83 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All

This is a bit of a vent really,we had our first ICSI cycle in november 2011 which was succesfull but went onto miscarry.

We wanted to wait a while before we went onto FET of which we have two, its been 7 months since the m/c and now want a baby more than I have ever wanted one. AF was 6 days late this month and actually thought that we might have concieved naturally how silly of me as if it was just that simple.

We have a family wedding in April which I am a bridesmaid so concious if we start treatment again soon and we get a BFP that I might not fit in the dress and also I have no holiday left at work until January so would struggle to get time off for appointments etc.

I am feeling very impatient and really want to try again I hate this, and no-one I know really gets it why can't life just be simple


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi sking83

I got a BFP with my first cycle of Gonal F injections and I thought I was on top of the world until at 14 weeks my baby was cruelly taken from me. I only waited a few weeks before starting treatment again and was (as I thought) lucky enough to fall pregnant again until I miscarried again.

I know how you feel about wanting a baby so badly u want to scream and about at the world !! Every time I go through a cycle of treatment I convince myself I'm pregnant. Unfortunately I had my 3rd BFN yesterday so will have to get back on the horse and keep trying !!!

The one thing I'm thankful for is this website......it's so good to be able to talk to someone who understands how ur feeling and as u say just to vent !!!!

All in all I just wanted to say hang in there, ur not alone and if ya ever wanna chat there's always someone here


----------



## sking83 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, it seems like a cruel world sometimes but like you say we are not alone xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sking83 and jellybean257 - so sorry to both of you to hear of your very sad miscarriages  

I really wouldn't put treatment on hold because of a family wedding, you have to do what is right for you and you can adapt at the wedding but if you are so desperate to get going and you put it off until after the wedding, if you are anything like me, you will drive yourself mad.

Is there no other way you could possibly get around the appointments?  Maybe chat with your boss and explain the situation, maybe if you can, take the few hours here and there unpaid.  Might not be an option for you, so just a little suggestion as I know what it's like to be desperate to start but things get in the way.

Good luck to both of you for the future and I really hope you get your happy ending very soon x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Daisy Chain 

*Sking83* how are you feeling now ?? I took out yesterday, thought 'what the hell' and bought myself 10 ciggies and a bottle of Malibu !!!! A wee blow out has done me the world of good and it was a one of so what harm was there ??!!

I hope ur ok, please don't give up,

Talk soon  xx


----------

